# LLAMAS!!!



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Quite literally in this instance...



Hmm... So I have a llama who likes cigars. Guess I will have to keep an eye on my stash while he is around. I also have my doubts about this wedding "gift". Looks a whole lot more like a spy then a gift.

While I am too nice to kick a guest out of my home, I have placed my fiancee's cohort Marty the Moose in charge of 24 hour surveilance of Patrick.



With that handled, back to the goods included:



Thank you Kevin. I appreciate it a lot. Jenna does as well as she attempted to make claim over Patrick right away, I had to damn near fight her off to get the photos taken and I believe at some point his collar will be changed to reflect her ownership...

As for the cigars, I have not tried half of them and the half that I have I have thurougly enjoyed. I am definitely intrigued on this Declaration. I will make sure it finds a spot in my travel humi so I can enjoy it on my honeymoon.

Thank you again.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

haha very nice and congrats bro.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

check patrick for a nanny camera.


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> check patrick for a nanny camera.


Never heard of a Trojan Lama


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> check patrick for a nanny camera.


I figure if I leave him near my hand dryer for a week that anyone who is watching will be blind or won't bother checking ever again...


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Great looking bomb!!!! If someone believes something is worthy to be a bomb staple i might have to pick a fiver up to try em! 

If kapathy sees this wheres a good place to pick those Jameson Declarations up?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aahhh - nice, very nice but just the beginning of a long week for one David_EMS methinks....


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

yeah,Dude..methinks you should put alot of newspapers down around your house.:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I know you'll be snuggling up with that llama tonight, enjoy the sticks


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

nice looking sticks from Kevin. 

I'd start beefing up the house and mailbox, David. If shawn and pete are pretty much telling you that you about to get fubar'd, i'd get ready for the worse.

I'd also be a little hesitant on accepting that llama stuffed animal, it might be like one of those babysitter bears with a camera in it.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah,Dude..methinks you should put alot of newspapers down around your house.:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


 Are you telling me you guys aren't house trained!?

Damn...


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

max gas said:


> nice looking sticks from Kevin.
> 
> I'd start beefing up the house and mailbox, David. If shawn and pete are pretty much telling you that you about to get *fubar'd*, i'd get ready for the worse.
> 
> I'd also be a little hesitant on accepting that llama stuffed animal, it might be like one of those babysitter bears with a camera in it.


FUBAR! love that acronym! heard it for the first time in a song the other day...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

dahu said:


> FUBAR! love that acronym! heard it for the first time in a song the other day...


i heard it in the 1989 classic movie, Tango and Cash. good movie if you like crappy 80's action flicks.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Kevin is on a RAMPAGE


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice hit Kevin, some great smokes for a great BOTL. Enjoy David! Know if only they made a Llama-Squid, your collection would be complete


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> Nice hit Kevin, some great smokes for a great BOTL. Enjoy David! Know if only they made a Llama-Squid, your collection would be complete


 Wait... It's a new morning. Have I told you I hated you yet today? ound:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

lolololololololololol to much funny stuff here


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome package! Love the added _touches_...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

My fiancee confuses and amuses.

She already claims love for Patrick, wanting to take him into the bedroom (not allowed on my watch!) and talking about making him a collar with his name on it... Then in the next sentence proclaims how there is no way in hell she is going to let him smoke any of the cigars Kevin included for him.

I dunno what is going on anymore...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

quo155 said:


> Awesome package! Love the added _touches_...


snicker snicker


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Sitting here at work and all I can think about is the fact that there is a smelly llama back at home... I need to get a lock for my wineador...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

what is this blasphemy!!!!! not letting him have his cigars, changing his name..... your winedor is already his as hes changed the locks to your front door already...sneaky little fellow isnt he


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Sitting here at work and all I can think about is the fact that there is a smelly llama back at home... I need to get a lock for my wineador...


Dont worry. You can cuddle with that one too.:shocked: :biglaugh:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Baaa haaaaa! Who would send an actual llama? That's right...a ZK! Nicely done Kevin! But wait...don't llama's (if Puff history have taught us anything) travel in herds?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Baaa haaaaa! Who would send an actual llama? That's right...a ZK! Nicely done Kevin! But wait...don't llama's (if Puff history have taught us anything) travel in herds?


What an astute observation. In fact, according to llama.org, we Llamas are pack animals and prefer to travel in a herd.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oh god damn it... Patrick better not be throwing a llama party at my place. I am going to be super pissed if this is the first thing I see when I get home...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think that you are safe....















(for tonight) ound:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Oh god damn it... Patrick better not be throwing a llama party at my place. I am going to be super pissed if this is the first thing I see when I get home...


who told David about the llama kegger at his place?...Llamas are very adept at tapping a keg....it's the hooves.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> (for tonight) ound:


Dave, I gotta feelin' you're in for a world of hurt.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Indeed... I think I should have taken better care of Patrick before leaving this morning. I will have to make other arrangements for him when I get home.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Oh god damn it... Patrick better not be throwing a llama party at my place. I am going to be super pissed if this is the first thing I see when I get home...


patrick wouldnt be caught dead in a party favor hat.... he much prefers the burger king crown, i dont know why


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Indeed... I think I should have taken better care of Patrick before leaving this morning. I will have to make other arrangements for him when I get home.


I got a Zombie Ninja can take care of him right quick...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

As I walked in my house last night I spotted Patrick peaking out at me from this...










What does this little bastard know that I don't?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> What an astute observation. In fact, according to llama.org, we Llamas are pack animals and prefer to travel in a herd.


I've herd that about llamas.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> As I walked in my house last night I spotted Patrick peaking out at me from this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it could be almost anything..you are a Squid,after all.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I've herd that about llamas.


:drum:


----------

